# Unable to set monitor to 1920x1080



## Dark master

Hi,

I got a new LCD monitor from my work. The Acer V223HQ b.

It has a native resolution of 1920x1080, but I can't set this resolution in the monitor properties screen. I can choose 1360x768, 1440x900 and 1600x1200 but these don't look so great..

I use an ATI X800 videocard, it supports 1920x1080 according to ATI (Click)

In device manager, the monitor is listed as "Generic Non-PnP Monitor". So I figured I might need to download drivers for it. I searched Acer.com but the two drivers I found don't work.

There are also no drivers on the included CD.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kornowski

You got the latest drivers for you GPU?


----------



## Dark master

Yes, just download and installed the latest drivers and Catalyst software.


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm, strange. I didn't install any drivers for my monitor, haven't needed to, I don't know if they're needed or not.

Maybe you have to lower the refresh rate to the one specified on ATI's page to change to the res?


----------



## Dark master

It's already on 60Hz, can't go lower..

I just manually configured the maximum resolution in the ATI Catalyst Control Center to 1920x1080 and restarted.

But I still can't set it to 1920x1080.. and also no longer to 1600x1200.


----------



## Kornowski

What are you trying to set the resolution through, CCC, or Windows?


----------



## Dark master

I tried setting it through both, but the available resolutions are the same.


----------



## johnb35

Are you using a VGA or DVI cable?  VGA might not be able to display that high of a resolution.


----------



## Kornowski

johnb35 said:


> Are you using a VGA or DVI cable?  VGA might not be able to display that high of a resolution.



I'm using a VGA cable with my 24" monitor, which is running 1920 x 1200


----------



## johnb35

I've known some that won't though Korn...


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, well, I guess try as John has suggested and see if a DVI cable will work.


----------



## Dark master

johnb35 said:


> Are you using a VGA or DVI cable?  VGA might not be able to display that high of a resolution.



I'm using the included VGA cable. The monitor doesn't have DVI..


----------



## Dark master

I tried setting the resolution through the included Acer utility, but the monitor adjustment tab is not available.

Is there any way I can force a certain resolution?


----------



## Pras

Had the same problem in Windows 7 with Nvidia card..

I fixed it by forcing the monitor driver to Generic NON-Pnp and then adding the custom resolutions.

Best for me are 1920x1080x60Hz and 1280x720x75Hz - these two modes the monitor seems to like and properly sizes them (1280x720x60Hz is all wrong for some reason).

Hope this helps!!


----------



## AmazingNigel

*Acer V223HQ 1920x1080*

Hi
I just had this problem setting up 2 monitors on a PC in Windows 7.
Tried to setup an Acer V223HQ at 1920x1080, with the second monitor being a Dell set to 1280x1024.
Whatever I tried, could not set the Acer to 1920x1080. Nearest available resolution was 1600x1200. When I clicked "Add resolution" then added 1920x1080 @60Hz and tried to select it, the screen blinked and it just selected 1600x1200 again.

Eventually found the problem in my case was that the monitor cable I was using was an old cable and was longer than normal (about 5 metres, so probably wouldn't cope with the hi def VGA signal). When I swapped the cables over, everything worked fine.


----------

